# Vintage Collecting - Personal Experience



## thunderlight (Jan 8, 2007)

I just thought I'd post some of my observations about my vintage collecting:

What to collect:
Depends on your interest.

What do I collect?:
A lot of what I collect depends on availability in the local market, my interests, and cost. I think of vintage collecting as largely collecting pre-Mag flashlights as well as other interesting contemporary flashlights. Here in Phoenix, I find a surprising number of 30s to 40s "octagon heads" and other flashlights that use screw-in bulbs. Also a plethora of eveready captains and rayovac sportsmen.

Will they work?:
Most of what I have collected - more than 95% work. Have some batteries with you. Frequently a seller and/or antique shop will allow you to check the flashlight. You also might wish to have bulbs for the type of flashlight you collect. With experience, you get a good idea of what is likely to work, what isn't and who is reputable. There are certain types of vintage plastic flashlights that tend to be problematical. I don't know the type of plastic by name but I recognize the texture. I don't know if the plastic is responsible or some related factor.

How to care for them?:
Standard flashlight advice on this forum -- lubricate with silicon grease or similar, replace old bulbs, keep them away from moisture. No matter what toss any batteries the light came with. If you continue to use them, check the batteries periodically. Use rechargeables since these are less likely to leak.

Interesting Facts:
Many octagon/polygon heads with screw-in bulbs seem to have been designed to be focusable lights. There is a secondary set of threads behind the set of threads for removing the lens. This secondary set of threads allows for replacement of the bulb, a focusing ability, and electric candle capability. A former designation for D cells was a #102. The advantages of orange peel and faceted reflectors must have been recognized at various times during the historic development of the flashlight. Battery sizes must have standardized very early in the history of flashlights and other devices that use batteries. I rarely find flashlights that have battery sizes that are incompatible with current standards.

Materials:
All kinds of materials. In metals alone -- copper, brass, aluminum, steel including various grades of stainless steel, various other alloys, chrome plated steel, etc.

Shape and texture:
Bullet, Flat Back, Streamlined, etc.; Ribbed, vertical lines, smooth, etc. 

Wondering what experiences, observations, and/or tips other people might have if they collect older flashlights.


----------



## LarryC (Jan 8, 2007)

Got some pictures of your collection?


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Larry,

I am in the process of upgrading my computer. I will purchase a decent digital camera once this is done. At the moment, I have an extremely cheap digital camera that is not doing a very good job. I am also not the greatest photographer. 

Once I upgrade, there will be lots of photographs.


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 8, 2007)

The following is a sample. Mostly it reveals that I am a terrible photographer.
Items on the top shelf are a black Eveready lantern, a USALite swivel that does not work, a GT Price right angle, a 3 cell rayovac bullet, a 5 cell ash flash behind it, 2 eveready lanterns, a Pez flashlight, and a 4AA energizer double barrel. [More below the picture ...]





The next shelf includes a 3D eveready captain, a 3D dorcy led, a 3d rayovac sportsman, a 3d rayovac industrial, a 2d tekna [maybe a knockoff], and a 3d captain. Next shelf contains a 3d eveready metal safety light, a 3c maglight led, and a rayovac 3d sportsman. The rest are various mags in a variety of colors.

EDITED to avoid any timeout.


----------



## will (Jan 8, 2007)

The old advice of removing any batteries in anything that is not going to be used for a few months is worth mentioning again. I don't like trying to clean up the mess leaking batteries cause.


----------



## LarryC (Jan 8, 2007)

Is that a wine rack or some kind of rack that you made?


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Larry,

Don't know what it originally was used for. Picked it up for $7 at a thrift store. Its length from front to back is too long to accomodate older 2D flashlights. It can, however, accomodate 2D Mags. I, inadvertently, forgot to mention that one of the lights in the bottom row was a 2D Garrity. Primarily because of its bullet shape, it does not accomodate the 3D Rayovac on the top shelf. It fits but it tends to slide out.


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 13, 2007)

Fun & Frustration:

Got a non-working 3D Eveready Masterlite [those old square models]. Spent 2 frustrating hours, removing old corroded spring, replacing with newer spring from the parts bin. New spring came from the rear cap of an old Fulton. Just parts, did not have any other parts for the Fulton.

Tools used: Old dry cleaner hanger, pencil, pencil eraser, 2AAA minimag with reversed clip, long thin handled hammer, locking pliers.

Used hanger to hook and remove old spring, being sure not to interfere with switch. Used minimag with clip reverse to clip onto masterlite to observe "the surgery". Used pencil eraser to clean off newer spring and rest of tools to get the newer spring all the way to bottom of light. Difficult procedure because of the length of light and lack of access to the rear of light. [Batteries can only be loaded from the front by unscrewing bezel assembly.]

Perfect, except spring decided to turn side ways.  

One hour has elapsed to get this far. Took another frustrating hour to push, pull, twist, turn, etc. to get the spring to sit properly at bottom. Three batteries and a new bulb later ...

Functioning flashlight.


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi LarryC,

I saw a similar piece of furniture at an antique store yesterday, labeled as a wine rack. So, I would say it is a wine rack.


----------

